# The Metro Gun



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

I was reading through an old issue of Field & Stream and came across an article on The Metro Gun. It is a 32-inch-long ported aluminum barrel *extension*. I guess it acts as a sound suppressor (it is legal) for when hunting near metro areas. Has anyone heard of this before or does anyone own one? 
Here is the website: http://metrogun.com/


----------

